# Black VW GOLF detailing - AutoBling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

This car already 7 years old, many damage of the paint.
After discuss with customer, we decide to repair first.

Paint: PPG color paint (water base), STANDOX clear 020 84127
Polish: Menzerna system
Protection: Gtechniq system

My English is not so good, let picture to speak~ 
==============================


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Nnnniiiiicccceee!!!!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks fantastic to me.. :thumb:

Nothing wrong with your English, as it not being your native tounge, I can't speak a word of Taiwanese..

My only question, how long was the paint left before sealing, I know a booth bakes paint nicely, but most paints will still out gas for a while, so would be worried about sealing, although 99% of the time it is fine..


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

qstix said:


> Looks fantastic to me.. :thumb:
> 
> Nothing wrong with your English, as it not being your native tounge, I can't speak a word of Taiwanese..
> 
> My only question, how long was the paint left before sealing, I know a booth bakes paint nicely, but most paints will still out gas for a while, so would be worried about sealing, although 99% of the time it is fine..


This car took us 45 days, we bakes the paint 1 hours normally, 
Due to this car will apply C1, we bakes very long time for curing.
And, we use the quick-drying solvent.
So, it's no problem for coating.
No any paint factory had this kind of service here.
I mean paint repairing + auto detailing at the same time.


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Very cool work with this one - congrats


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful work, looks perfect :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats not fair thats not detailing having a respray.
Love golfs especially black and the pick showing the paint flake and clouds reflected could have been something shot by the hubble telescope Stunning.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I want a paint booth so bad! haha!


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

JPC said:


> I want a paint booth so bad! haha!


Same here! Hate getting dust in my work lol.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cracking job well done


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi, what materials did you use for spray painting the interior parts, and is it hard wearing?


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

clcollins said:


> Hi, what materials did you use for spray painting the interior parts, and is it hard wearing?


It's the same with the external. 
The special point is the color paint need to add hardener.

We try to spray a extinction Black recently.
PPG Taiwan support us, it's very success~ :lol:

Lamborghini Black









Paint

















PPG technical support(Blue dress)









Finish:


----------

